# Teich komplett leeren?



## tatithinkspink (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich bin neu hier und habe ein paar Fragen zum Teich meiner Eltern ! Letztes Wochenende war ich bei meinen Eltern und schwer über den Zustand des Gartenteichs schockiert! Mir war bewußt das der Teich kaum bis gar nicht gepflegt wird und ziemlich überdüngt ist (__ Wasserlinsen ahoi!) aber nun ist es ganz schlimm! Nach der sowieso schon obligatorischen geschlossenen Wasserlinsendecke folgt inzwischen ein absolut dichter Dschungel aus __ Wasserpest und etwas krausem __ Laichkraut(?), zudem schwimmt die Seerose seit zwei Jahren an der Oberfläche, da die Steine von der Wurzel gefallen sind! Des weiteren ist erwähnesnswert, das der Schlamm inzwischen stellenweise bis auf 30 - 40 cm an die Oberfläche reicht, heißt über einen halben Meter Schlamm im Teich liegt und kaum noch Leben zu sehen ist. Echt traurig! 

Tot bzw gekippt ist der Teich jedoch nóch nicht. Aber von den einstmals hunderten!!! Molchen habe ich nur noch sehr wenige gefunden (vielleicht steckten sie auch im "Gemüse", aber glaube nicht das es noch sehr viele sind), auch konnte ich nur eine(!) Qaulquappe finden, sonst wies der Teich große Schwärme von ihnen auf (allerdings soll dieses Jahr ein Bussard auf den Geschmack von __ Kröten gekommen sein und diese gefressen haben bevor sie ablaichen konnten!). Auch hab ich kaum Libellenlarven oder ausgewachsene __ Libellen gesehen, die sonst auch massig vorkamen. Selbst Spitzschlammschnecken gibt es nur nochwenige und von den sowieso nicht sehr vielen Posthornschnecken habe ich gar keine mehr gesehen! Jedoch glaube ich einen Fisch gesehen zu haben, wenn es wirklich einer war, war es ein __ Moderlieschen, denn meine Tante hatte uns letztes Jahr aus ihrem Teich einen kleinen Schwarm mitgebracht!

Hab mich dann mal dran gemacht und so gut wie möglich die Wasserlinsen entfernt und bin nun am Überlegen wie ich den Teich wieder in einen lebenswerten Lebensraum für Amphibien etc. umgestalten kann! Da ich nächste Woche Haus und Oma "sitten" muss wenn meine Eltern in Urlaub fahren hätte ich Zeit und Gelegenheit dazu etwas am Teich zu tun! Soll ich den Teich komplett ablassen und reinigen? Wär mir nicht wirklich lieb, denn es sind ja doch noch einige Tiere drin und es gibt doch meist große Probleme wenn sich ein Teich neu einpendeln muss, das weiß ich aus Erfahrung, da meine Eltern diese Prozedur vor 10-15 Jahren schon einmal vollzogen haben und im Teich danch die Algenpest ausbrach und viele zuvor gerettete __ Molche später noch starben! Die Algenpest dauerte ganze zwei Sommer und diese Prozedur mochte ich nicht wiederholen! 

Gibt es irgendwelche anderen Möglichkeiten wie ich dem Teich helfen kann???

Liebe Grüße
Tanja


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich komplett leeren?*

Hallo Tanja

Erst mal :willkommen 



			
				tatithinkspink schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendwelche anderen Möglichkeiten wie ich dem Teich helfen kann???



Ja!

Wenn Du Fotos vom Teich hast, dann zeig sie uns und Dir wird geholfen.

Denn das hilft uns um Dir Ratschläge zu geben.

Mal schaun, wer schneller war als ich.


----------



## Barbor (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich komplett leeren?*

Hallo :Willkommen2 

Volker war leider schneller wie ich 
Bilder wären natürlich auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß Ulrike


----------



## Eugen (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich komplett leeren?*

hallo Tanja,

wenn ich es recht verstehe, ist der Teich über die Hälfte mit Schlamm gefüllt.
(was ich nicht ganz glauben kann   , aber egal )

Bei der Unmenge von __ Wasserlinsen,__ Wasserpest und __ Laichkraut ist tatsächlich viel Dünger im Teich.
Stellt sich die Frage, woher der ganze Dünger kommt ?

Als erstes würde ich die Seerose in einem Mörtelkübel zwischenlagern, Wasserlinsen immer wieder abkäschern und die Wasserpest zur Hälfte rausfischen.

Dass du kaum __ Molche und Quappen siehst, kann auch daran liegen, dass diese das Wasser schon wieder verlassen haben.  
__ Libellen sind eh nur bei sonnigem Wetter am __ Fliegen.
Die __ Schnecken werden sich wohl hauptsächlich am Grund aufhalten, da ja durch die Wasserlinsen offentsichtlich die gesamte Wasserfläche bedeckt ist.

Das sollte also nicht das Problem sein.

Nun zum Schlamm.

Wenn du 2/3 rausholen kannst, wäre das ganz gut.
Wenn möglich alles am Teichrand lagern, dann haben die Tierchen die Möglichkeit, wieder ins Wasser zurück zu gehen.

Für konkrete Antworten wäre die Angabe der Teichgröße und des Volumens , sowie die Art der Randbepflanzung hilfreich.
Bilder sind dafür natürlich noch besser.


----------



## tatithinkspink (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich komplett leeren?*

Hallo Zusammen!

Danke für die schnellen Antworten! 

Fotos hab ich  leider grad nicht, werd ich aber machen sobald ich wieder da bin, also nächste Woche! Größe kann ich nur schätzen, würde sagen so ca. 3m im Durchmesser. Es gibt einen Sumpfbereich in dem vor allem __ Schwertlilien wachsen. Dazu kommen noch __ Binsen, an zwei Stellen Trollblumen und zwei Bludweiderich (einer in nem Korb im Flachwasserbereich). Sonst liegen drumherum Platten. Sehr "schön" ist auch das Gras was überall ins Wasser wächst, das hab ich aber letztes Wochenende schon mal entfernt!
Ach ja, die Nährstoffe kommen von einem Korkenzieherhasel direkt am Teich und einer __ Blutbuche in der nähe des Teichs! Werd meine Eltern mal zur Anschaffung eines Netzes zum Auffangen der Blätter im Herbst annimieren! Das Laub landet nämlich immer schön im Teich und wird seltenst abgefischt!
Ach ja, der Schlamm ist natürlich nicht überall so hoch, aber in der __ Wasserpest ist er schon echt hoch!
Liebe Grüße
Tanja


----------

